# Stumped!!! Wiper motor help for coffin



## bnbowman78 (Jun 12, 2016)

I built my first toe-pincher from old pallets and it looks great. Now it is time to install the wiper motor, but I can't wrap my head around how to design the arm that lifts the lid. 


I'm looking for a simple up and down motion . I want to avoid a cam wheel because an aluminum bar would be easier to hide with the skeleton prop I am using. Any suggestions are very appreciated.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

This is how I did the push bar for my rocking chair. You should be able to do something similar.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/halloween/csolsen/alienhead-up.html

Take a look at the diagram in this^ link. It might help you work out the mechanism.


----------

